# Tornados in Massachusetts



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

To everyone in Massachusetts and surrounding areas... I hope everyone is ok! I'm in Western Mass (only a few minutes away from Springfield) and things got pretty scary here today. 

Stay safe!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I second the thought! Hope everyone is safe!!


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Be safe everyone over there!


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

This topic made me think about things and since here in NY we have had more tornado warnings in the last month than we have had in the last three years....... I put together my tornado emergency hedgehog "kit".

We have a cellar and when the humans go down in the cellar .........all the animals are going down in the cellar too..... including the hermit crabs!!!!   

The crabs stay in their 10 gallon easy to handle aquarium. Same with the gerbil. The cats are just going to be herded down cellar and they can hide. So, that leaves my quill babies. They are in giant sterlite tubs. So, since all this weather activity is getting scarey I have put together two bigger than shoebox sterlite tubs, put holes in the lid and sides. Put in a snuggy sack, a butter tub filled with food, and a small bottle of water with little dishes, snapped the lid and have them stashed right next to their big tubs. If we need to go down in the basement I am going to load each hog into the mini tub, snap on the lid and know that they will be safe ------ of course this is temp. housing until the danger is gone. But there is enough things in the mini tub to sustain them for a day should the house be totally destroyed etc.

I know this is not a nice subject to talk about but this thread made me think about it and plan ahead. Hey, you never know. Sounds like NO PLACE in the country is safe anymore!

Kathy


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hope everyone in the area is safe!


----------

